

Show HN: My simple side project to track gift ideas - jaynate
https://gftr.herokuapp.com

======
tucson
Interesting title. But... I wanted to try, but I don't want to sign in with
facebook. Sorry.

~~~
jaynate
Yeah, I think that's a major deterrent. Thank you for the comment.

